

Up and running quick with Grunt - thomasloh
http://thomasloh.com/2014/01/26/quick-start-with-grunt.html

======
AlexeyBrin
Nice, I used to use browsers extensions to achieve the same thing. Your
solution is better.

~~~
thomasloh
thanks. by the end of the day, it's all about getting the job done == Ease of
entry

